# Mini Lathe cross slide handle



## moditwell (Jan 13, 2022)

Decided to dump the factory design. Its a pain to use. Handle does not turn but rubs against the fingers.  Redesigned one that can with end bearings. It worked even without the bearings. So did not install them.


----------



## moditwell (Jan 13, 2022)




----------

